# Are 1/2" tongue and grooves okay for 3/4" material



## bgilb (Jan 9, 2010)

I hope I didn't make a mistake. I did 1/2" because of the easier calculations. One of the stiles split at the ends maybe 1" long crack, but it was during dry fit I think when I was trying to get the panel out I probably twisted it weird. I went ahead and used that stile anyways since I figured the shoulder glue would hold it together with the other piece. Is 1/2" still within acceptable? This is poplar stile and rails with plywood center panel.


----------



## PapaMike (Sep 26, 2011)

I've typically never made tongue and groove joints were the groove is over 1/2 the total thickness. ie: 3/4 inch stock equals 3/8 inch groove. Not saying that 1/2" is wrong, it just won't be as strong.

Gluing the panels also tends to accelerate seasonal movement issues. They need to float in the grooves and possibly only be glued at a spot in the center of the panel so that the panel can expand and contract in the grooves.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

What stile, what panel? What are you making? Sound like a door maybe.


----------



## bgilb (Jan 9, 2010)

They're cabinet doors. Not sure what you mean by what stile and what panel. I've only been putting a small amount of glue in the center of the panel on each rail side.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I think what Alaska guy is asking is if it's a flat panel, or a raised panel…..That's the way I read it…..!!!


----------



## bgilb (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh sorry. They're all flat panel, Shaker style


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

I'd say 3/8" would be right.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

IMHO 1/2 inch is too wide, It leaves the remaining edges too thin. Typical the grove will be 1/4 inch. If the panel is going to be more that 1/4 then use a back cutter. A 3/8 panel would be perfect with a back cutter. It would work with a 1/2 panel but it would be 1/8 proud of the style and rails.

If you don't have a back cutter just relieve the back on the panel on your router or even your table saw.

Note the styles and rails can be any width you like they don't have to be 2 1/8 like in the drawing. Also the profile can be square on the edges also.










Watch a few of these videos

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=making+flat+panel+cabinet+doors+with+a+table+saw+only


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I usually keep mine thinner that that…typically 1/4", and back cut the panel. Don't be afraid to glue the panel in all around the edges…it really makes a strong door. This only works with plywood panels though…don't glue the solid wood ones. I glue all my plywood panels (and drawer bottoms) to strengthen the whole assembly. Back to what you have, even thought those are probably too large, you have what you have and I do think the glue will hold everything together.


----------

